# Pork Loin Stuffed with Fruit and Herb Buttered Corn.



## Savannahsmoker (Jan 7, 2012)

Peppercorn Marinated Pork loin and the stuff






Sliced down the middle, widened and stuff with dried fruit.





Sewed up like a Football or an Operation.  Your choice.





Foiled up Herb Buttered Corn





Smoked at around 145 for one hour





Added the corn and we kicked the temp up to around 425 to roast.





Corn is done and the Pork Loin is at 150 so it was time to pull





Sliced and ready to serve





The dry fruit keeps the pork loin very moist while adding tons of flavor with a nice light smoke house taste.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh, Savannah!  Loverly!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm astonished and wish I could do this but don't think I can. Maybe some day...


----------



## forty_caliber (Jan 7, 2012)

Looks Wonderful!  Nice to see another Traeger owner too.

.40


----------



## Jolokia (Jan 7, 2012)

What do you sew it up with?


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jan 8, 2012)

Jolokia said:


> What do you sew it up with?



Butchers String available at most food and cooking stores.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 8, 2012)

Great Pics of some good lookin grub!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

